# 2004 Rancher 350, I feel dumb.



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Snorkel on a honda 350 rancher 2004 Electric Shift


Ok, So I picked up this rancher, Its lifted, 28" Vampires, Snorkel connected to the Air Box, Really nice. Trying to finish this so I can move on to my next project the honda 420.


Back to this 350, it would not run. (No compression the guy says)

So I'm like whatever, Ive rebuilt worse. (But mind you, this is my first honda ATV to rebuild, Ive always been team green with the kawi's)


Bought new piston, rings, new cylinder (Other one was bored to the max and looked a tad bit scratched, so got rid of it)


I bought a Strandard bore piston, new rings and pistons from namura. (Which btw, The oil rings on that ***** was a pain in the *** to get in, Kinda tight fit but after 2 hours, I got it on, and pull started it to make sure it was going up and down smoothly and the oil rings werent scratched and seating ok



Now, Put a new oiled up air filter, New spark plug, New cylinder, New piston, New rings, New gaskets, New valve seals, Basicly, an entire top end job, new air filter and new plug, New oil filter, drained oil and new oil. Everythings fresh. (cept for gas, Dont know how old the gas is, gonna try replacing that today)


So anyway, put it back together smiling like hell yes, Finally done.

Lets see if she starts dad, (he was drinking, I was holding off for a celebration drink for when it started)

It started, Im like hell yeah, Im drinking now.

Rough idle, Bad, and wont start unless I have the throttle pushed


Pushed ALL The way in it idles horribly and wont rev at all.


I cleaned the carb before putting it back together, etc, Im stumped.


Now, The snorkl.... The snorkel is hooked to the air box... I thought 100% that that snorkel would SUCK IN, You know, Pulling air in to feed the air box, then through the filter, to the carb, into the cylinder to pow pow pow


Air is coming OUT. NOT in. I noticed that when I FIRST took it apart to start rebuilding, Air pushed OUT, and doesnt get sucked in. Is that how its spose to work on hondas? Im stumped, Im wtf, this shouldnt work period. My logic of a motor working properly is to suck in air, mix in the carb, shoot in the cylinder, and pop to push down the cylinder to make power. Am I stupid?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Are you absolutly certain you have the cam timing right? Thats the only thing I can think that may be wrong.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

I believe so.


The timing was on the TDC of the compression stroke, The "T"

Im lining up that knick right on the "_" under the T

Took the carb apart and cleaned again, And now the carb draining fuel costantly through the over flow, I gotta rejust that now haha



Anyone have a Service manual of a 2004 Honda TRX350FE???


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Make certain that it's not 180 degrees off when lined up on that "T". One thing you could do real quick is take a compression reading see what you have.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for late reply, I purposily tore it down and timed it OFF a tad bit from the T to see if it ran better it did, So that let me to believe that the bottom end timing is off with the camshaft timing.

So I ripped the motor out, cleaned the frame cause it was nasty, and got a flywheel puller and pulled the flywheel and took the side casing off to access the camshaft and chain and lord and behold the chain tensioner was all the way extended, and the chaim chain was still so loose I could almost take it off without haveing to remove hardly anything.


so I accdiently broke the start off trying to get it off to get to it =)

So I got a new starter, new camchain that arrived today in my mailbox, Cant wait to get off and put the parts in.


----------



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

and she now purs like a kitten, Then cam chain was badly badly badly stretched, so bottom end was off a whole lot, rebuilt it, pumped the engine back in and she starts up beautifully, now the only problem is the ESP stopped working =\

Shifts fine manually, Now I have to figure out if the esp motor is bad cause all all electrical work, i take sensor off and it blinks 3 times, but sensor back on and N blinks NONE, so leads me to believe sensor is fine, just no power getting to the ESP motor or ESP motor is bad?


----------

